# Bianca venting steam into drip tray



## Mrboots2u

I'll take a video in a moment .

switch on bianca , as its getting to steam pressure , steam vents into the drip tray , then just carries on, never stops while the boiler is on.

everything looks connected . 
where to check next


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Mrboots2u said:


> I'll take a video in a moment .
> 
> switch on bianca , as its getting to steam pressure , steam vents into the drip tray , then just carries on, never stops while the boiler is on.
> 
> everything looks connected .
> where to check next
> 
> View attachment 43757


 It seems to me your vacum breaker valve is not (fully) closing. Is the machine getting to full steam pressure?


----------



## Rob1

The anti-vac valve vents to the drip tray then? Probably just needs cleaning or replacing. I assume it isn't the safety valve.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Treat me like the idiot I am when it comes to internals in machines ...

the what where ?

yes it's coming up to fill pressure , steam boiler that is


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

I'll start with this one: see green arrow.

I bet you'll see steam coming out of it. Give it a tap with a wooden spoon and see it it stops. It it doesn't, remove the valve and clean it thoroughly.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

When you do remove the valve, you only remove the top bit.


----------



## DavecUK

Let me check my notes for which one is the vacuum breaker


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## DavecUK

Mine is a prototype so it's slightly different but yes @MediumRoastSteam has correctly identified the vacuum breaker.

If you hold the tubes between your fingers for each fitting, the heat will tell you which one is leaking.


----------



## Mrboots2u

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I'll start with this one: see green arrow.
> 
> I bet you'll see steam coming out of it. Give it a tap with a wooden spoon and see it it stops. It it doesn't, remove the valve and clean it thoroughly.
> 
> View attachment 43758


----------



## Mrboots2u

All the tubes are hot


----------



## Mrboots2u

All the tubes look connected , none look they are leaking , the excess steam dripping is coming with the outlet into the drip tray and it continuous .


----------



## DavecUK

Whilst I appreciate you saving youtube video space...I'm not sure a longer vid would have helped much, I put it on a loop view and the frame rate of the phone and lighting don't allow me to tell which fitting is causing the problem (like that wagon wheel effect in movies).

If I had to bet, I'd say it's probably the vacuum breaker, have you got hard water, do you usually run with the steam boiler on, how old is the machine?

P.S. Something is definitely leaking into the tubes and then being guided down to the drip tray, I can see that much.


----------



## Mrboots2u

No I don't have hard water , machine is less than a year , I run with steam boiler on ,eco mode for brew boiler


----------



## Mrboots2u

Longer video on the way


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## DavecUK

My favourite would be the vacuum breaker...


----------



## NJD1977

Definitely looks like the vacuum breaker. Unscrew it, then split it in half at the jointing piece. Inside is a little rubber disc and a plastic rod. If the rubber disc is knackered or unseated in some way then the valve wont close.

Normally when I'm heatinf my machine up I can actually hear it close. The steam builds up gradually in the drip tray then suddenly you hear it stop and a little noise from the breaker. If you're not hearing this noise or seeing the steam stop then the valve isn't closing when the steam pressure rises.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

@Mrboots2u - disconnect that tube pointed by the green arrow. Keep the tube higher than others so nothing flow back there.

I'd expect: steam coming out from where the tube was disconnected. No more steam being diverted to the drip tray.

if that's the case, inspect the vacum breaker valve. Give it a tap With a wooden spoon and see if it closes.


----------



## Mrboots2u

DavecUK said:


> My favourite would be the vacuum breaker...


 Tubing isn't great in these machines ...

what size do I need to get now


----------



## Rob1

Just cut it off or find a way of pulling off. There should be enough tubing left for you to stick it back on after you've cleaned the valve.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

So... is this the faulty valve then? Is this where the steam is coming from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NJD1977

17mm socket or spanner for taking it out. Be careful on force though, I sheared mine off inside the machine lately. Hopefully if it's only a year old it'll unscrew pretty easily.


----------



## Mrboots2u

MediumRoastSteam said:


> So... is this the faulty valve then? Is this where the steam is coming from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Process of elimination at moment


----------



## DavecUK

Mrboots2u said:


> Tubing isn't great in these machines ...
> 
> what size do I need to get now
> 
> View attachment 43766


 You don't, just push on what's left of the tube it's only 10mm shorter. The Silicon tubing is standard as used in all machines and although silicon tube is many things, it's not strong enough to be pulled off....it has to be removed quite carefully and eased off with some work at the bottom of the fitting as well.


----------

